# Relabeling vs label removal



## belle (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm hoping someone can give me some input on an issue I'm having. I'm getting blank tees from American Apparel & wondering if its more cost effective to have the tee relabeled or to have their label removed & have my logo screen printed inside. 
A second issue I'm having is trying to figure out what American Apparel offers in the way of relabeling and tear away tags. My understanding is that in order for them to do the relabeling I'd have to order a minimum of 5,000 tees. I think the minimums for tear away tags are also kind of high. Any input/ info would be greatly appreciated, as I'm new to the t-shirt business. 
Thank you!


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

belle said:


> I'm hoping someone can give me some input on an issue I'm having. I'm getting blank tees from American Apparel & wondering if its more cost effective to have the tee relabeled or to have their label removed & have my logo screen printed inside.
> A second issue I'm having is trying to figure out what American Apparel offers in the way of relabeling and tear away tags. My understanding is that in order for them to do the relabeling I'd have to order a minimum of 5,000 tees. I think the minimums for tear away tags are also kind of high. Any input/ info would be greatly appreciated, as I'm new to the t-shirt business.
> Thank you!


Try ALLSTYLE Apparel. Sorry, no link. The last time I used them I was able to get the shirt made with the tag when I bought 500 shirts. Also if there is a major screen printer in your area they may work out something with you depending on how many you get from them. Almost everything in this business is negotiable. Ask, they can only tell you "NO" or O.K.

I think it becomes cost effective after you buy a certain number, depending on what your profit margin is per shirt.


----------



## chdzns (Jun 9, 2007)

you can also try royal apparel and AS Tees. I think they have fairly low minimums for relabeling. The other alternative is tagless. The American apparel tags cut out clean. We use cold peel heat transfers to apply the size labels. Saves us on screens when we have a broad range of sizes.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you are set on getting American Apparel, then the best thing to do would be to find a local place to get them relabeled. Check out local seamstresses and screen printers.

If you can't find a local source, there are plenty of finishing companies across the country that will relabel for you for around 30-40 cents per label.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think TSCApparel.com is a t-shirt wholesaler who carries American Apparel and does relabeling.


----------



## belle (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the info! Its much appreciated.


----------



## 4oclockteetime (Dec 30, 2007)

Alstyle Apparel has a ringspun tee with tear-away tags. They are perforated for easy removal. The site is ALSTYLE APPAREL and the product number is 1701.


----------



## 79 camaro (Dec 23, 2007)

Best thing to do like suggested above, find a local seamstress to sew on the new labels. Most shops won't want to deal with a small job like that and if they do they will most likely overcharge you and drag it out to when they feel like doing it. To save money cut out the old label yourself, especially if you are doing less then 1,000. Spend some time coming up with a good label and have a custom label produced for your brand. You look like a real amature if you don't have a nice label and it's very important to develop brand identity.


----------



## authenticboricua (Oct 23, 2007)

Id agree with Rodney and go with TSC Apparel. Very friendly and very flexible.


----------



## JerseyScreener (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been having my tags sewn in by a local business. I'm thinking about having TSC apparel do it because they offer the service for a little cheaper. Does anyone have their tags sewn by TSC? if so, how is the quality and are you satisfied? Thanks for any info.


----------

